
Ironically, there's finally a decent plastic guitar but suddenly we hate plastic - aniijbod
https://wordpress.com/post/guitarpang.wordpress.com/956
======
ksaj
Like the other comment points out... it's a Wordpress login screen, so the
link doesn't go where you probably meant it to go.

Anyway, it isn't ironic, and it wasn't even sudden. Everything about what this
title suggests was easily foreseeable. If it was made specifically out of
reclaimed/recycled plastic instead of building from newly produced plastics
that will inevitably litter the world to an even higher degree than the
current state, maybe the reception would be different.

As a guitar player, I'm always happy to see advancements in that regard. But
maybe this isn't one. Might as well go back to tortoise shell and pangolin
scale picks if creating new plastics for something that isn't even sonically
or playably improved by it is presented as somehow a positive thing.

------
petee
Hi, your link is broken - just tries to log into wordpress and thats it...

